# stiff finned



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

I got a new betta on December the 16th (my b-day betta)
every since day one it looks like his fins are stiff, and has some trouble swimming.
what is causing this? he seems lethargic also. he is in a 3 gallon uncycled tank for right now. i am planning on putting him in a divided 5.5 as soon as i get a divider.

the tank he is in now is not heated and it stays about 72 degrees. i know this is too cold for him but i dont have an extra heater or the stuff to make my dividers to put him in a heated tank yet.
is the stiff fins, lethargy, and trouble swimming related to the colder water?

this is a quaranten tank that he is in btw.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Have you got a picture?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

no i dont, but a picture wouldnt do any good anyway. you would have to see it in motion. if i would record it on video it would work out. but i cant.

his fins are not flowing when he swims. they are stiff, and when he swims he is very wiggley. i am probably not making any since... 
i am guessing its possible from cold water. he is spending about 80% of his time laying on the bottom of his tank too.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Could very well be Manda, or at least worth finding out. Try putting a regular light bulb as close as possible to the small tank, it will raise the temp for you. But use a thermometer and keep an eye on it, then you can move the light forward or away, depending on the temp.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno about the water temp. I keep my bettas in a room that is a consistant 74 degrees and they all swim about And are very active.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

It could also be a type that has "stiffer" fins, such as a delta or super delta. My SD always had its fins "flared" but that's just how they are.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

he is a veil tail betta, but he is still a young boy. its ovious to me that his fins are not as developed as the other bettas i usually see at petstores.

I did what Sue said, he did warm up and swim around more, but he is still stiff finned.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If he's young, its likely that his fins aren't fully developed yet. I had a betta from a couple of weeks old and it was facinating watching his fins develop into the long flowing veiltail that we all know and love. But until they lengthen sufficiently, they do seem rather stiff and fanned out. He probably just needs to grow a little more.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

great to know boxermom! thanks


----------

